# GROUP BUY: Blackvue / Thinkware Dashcam gauging interest



## MelindaV

https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/dash-camera-conversations.757/We talked about this about a year ago, and now that Tesla has delivered the first cars and some members are expecting to have their car delivered as soon as this fall, I've reached out to a few vendors to get info on a group buy for either the Blackvue DR650S-2CH, Thinkware F770 or the more economy Blackvue DR490-2CH.

*EDIT: Now with the DR750S-2CH officially released, will be going with this model*

Before they can give us any useful info on pricing, we need to give them some ballpark number of members interested, so please vote above your likelihood of purchasing a dashcam. I think we will be able to have a couple options (IE the three models listed above) to pick from, and all payments and shipping would be done directly thru the vendors site once our groupbuy is established.

voting will be open for the next 30 days, so click away and feel free to add your comments as well...

Please keep this thread on the topic of these three dashcams and interest or questions regarding the groupbuy.
If you would like to share your experience with or suggest another camera, please do so in the main dashcam conversation thread. https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/dash-camera-conversations.757/


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Is it strange that I have a fear that leaving a dash cam in the car has an opposite effect? It can draw attention and lead to a break in. Is that crazy thinking?

I have a hardwired radar detector in my current car and I am contemplating leaving it out of the Tesla because I want the windshield to remain clean!


----------



## MelindaV

I'd worry less about a break-in than being hit

ETA: and I work in a **** part of town that our parking lot comes with a consistent urine odor (at best), a couple resident street guys and random others passing thru


----------



## SoFlaModel3

MelindaV said:


> I'd worry less about a break-in than being hit


Ahh ... good point there!

I think this has come up before (not sure on the answer). The car has cameras all around. Are we able to obtain footage from Tesla as part of a crash investigation?


----------



## MelindaV

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Ahh ... good point there!
> 
> I think this has come up before (not sure on the answer). The car has cameras all around. Are we able to obtain footage from Tesla as part of a crash investigation?


not unless it's defending AP from what I've seen


----------



## SoFlaModel3

MelindaV said:


> not unless it's defending AP from what I've seen


Makes sense -- carry on. Still a pass for me, but appreciate you putting this out there to help everyone drive cost down!!


----------



## InElonWeTrust

MelindaV said:


> We talked about this about a year ago, and now that Tesla has delivered the first cars and some members are expecting to have their car delivered as soon as this fall, I've reached out to BlackBoxMyCar to get info on a group buy for either the Blackvue DR650S-2CH, Thinkware F770 or the more economy Blackvue DR490-2CH.
> 
> Before they can give us any useful info on pricing, we need to give them some ballpark number of members interested, so please vote above your likelihood of purchasing a dashcam. I think we will be able to have a couple options (IE the three models listed above) to pick from, and all payments and shipping would be done directly thru BlackBoxMyCar once our groupbuy is established.
> 
> The nice thing about BlackBoxMyCar for those in the US and Canada is they are located in Vancouver, BC so ship thru both respective countries without having international shipping.
> 
> voting will be open for the next 30 days, so click away and feel free to add your comments as well...


In a nutshell what's the big difference between the two of them, besides price?


----------



## MelindaV

InElonWeTrust said:


> In a nutshell what's the big difference between the two of them, besides price?


between the three  ...
the Blackvue DR650 and Thinkware 770 are pretty comparable in how they function (OTA app) and overall user reviews. The Thinkware has 1080 for both cameras while the Blackvue has 1080 on the front and 720 rear. From the comparison reviews I've watched of the two, it looks like the Blackvue is a much cleaner/crisper (both front and rear) view than the Thinkware that to my eye gets blown out a lot. Thinkware's front camera housing is also larger than the Blackvue's. Thinkware also has a quirk many reviews have noted that the rear camera's logo is printed upside down so most people accidentally installed it upside down and the software does not autocorrect or give you the option to flip the orientation.
The third is Blackvue's 490, which is new and has updated camera sensors - 1080 both front and back, but is not OTA, so to view you need to remove the card. 
for memory cards, both Blackvue model's max card size is 128gb while Thinkware's is 64gb


----------



## InElonWeTrust

MelindaV said:


> between the three  ...
> the Blackvue DR650 and Thinkware 770 are pretty comparable in how they function (OTA app) and overall user reviews. The Thinkware has 1080 for both cameras while the Blackvue has 1080 on the front and 720 rear. From the comparison reviews I've watched of the two, it looks like the Blackvue is a much cleaner/crisper (both front and rear) view than the Thinkware that to my eye gets blown out a lot. Thinkware's front camera housing is also larger than the Blackvue's. Thinkware also has a quirk many reviews have noted that the rear camera's logo is printed upside down so most people accidentally installed it upside down and the software does not autocorrect or give you the option to flip the orientation.
> The third is Blackvue's 490, which is new and has updated camera sensors - 1080 both front and back, but is not OTA, so to view you need to remove the card.
> for memory cards, both Blackvue model's max card size is 128gb while Thinkware's is 64gb


Thanks for breaking it down so clearly. When do you think the group would buy?


----------



## MelindaV

InElonWeTrust said:


> Thanks for breaking it down so clearly. When do you think the group would buy?


figured we would see what we get for interest and go from there, but probably when the voting for this expires, so a month from now +/-.


----------



## InElonWeTrust

MelindaV said:


> figured we would see what we get for interest and go from there, but probably when the voting for this expires, so a month from now +/-.


Sounds good


----------



## SunnyAZ

Interested! One of the things on to-do list is to research dashcams for potential purchase. never had one and know little about them. Hope to find one that is not too clunky or noticeable and blends nicely with the minimal interior.


----------



## InElonWeTrust

A lot of Tesla owners use the Blackvue so I trust a good product. Hopefully as a group we can get a price break.


----------



## garsh

MelindaV said:


> Thinkware also has a quirk many reviews have noted that the rear camera's logo is printed upside down so most people accidentally installed it upside down and the software does not autocorrect or give you the option to flip the orientation.


As a BlackVue DR650S owner, I can tell you that the blackvue does have a setting that allows you to flip the rear camera image in case you install it upside down.

Ask me how I know this.


----------



## Gizmo

FWIW my Thinkware (F750) is currently on it’s 3rd memory card in 18 months (they get corrupted and will not format).

The Blackview cameras in SWMBOs car however are still on their original cards after 3 years.

I assume shipping to the UK will be too costly? 
(I have a supplier who has done me deals previously, but everyone like a deal!)


----------



## JWardell

Your Tesla is already covered with 8+ cameras. Why add two more?
Tesla just needs to push a software update that lets you save 360-degree video to a USB stick!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/866820568653365249


----------



## MelindaV

JWardell said:


> Your Tesla is already covered with 8+ cameras. Why add two more?
> Tesla just needs to push a software update that lets you save 360-degree video to a USB stick!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/866820568653365249


Because to date, tesla has not shared their camera data with customers. Maybe sometime in the future they will, but until then, a dashcam is a pretty low cost option. If you get backed into while in a parking lot a dashcam can catch what happened, let alone if you are in a wreck and need to prove fault.
Current owners have not been able to get any camera information out of Tesla to this point (or if there are any cases, they are the exception not the norm) unless Tesla is trying to prove a wreck was not the fault of AP.

Part of the issue with permitting owners full access to all the camera data is 1) the data is raw and not a format most of the public could/would deal with 2) it would put Tesla liable for breaking surveillance laws, which are different from country to country, state to state, city to city.


----------



## SSonnentag

I'm a big proponent of dash cams, but due to where I work, I cannot have one installed in my car. It's too much of a hassle to install and uninstall the camera every day.


----------



## EValuatED

garsh said:


> As a BlackVue DR650S owner, I can tell you that the blackvue does have a setting that allows you to flip the rear camera image in case you install it upside down.
> 
> Ask me how I know this.


1. Re: install, always remember that given a 50/50 chance we will get it wrong 9 out of 10 times.

2. Also a DR650S dual cam owner and will move to my M3 when I get it!


----------



## InElonWeTrust

SSonnentag said:


> I'm a big proponent of dash cams, but due to where I work, I cannot have one installed in my car. It's too much of a hassle to install and uninstall the camera every day.


Government job?


----------



## HvyMtlChaos

I looked into the camera options on blackboxmycar.com and voted probably in the poll. I'd be most interested in the BlackVue DR490-2CH. I don't need the wifi/cloud part and the Blackvue DR650S-2CH is a bit too expensive for my preference, even if we get a bit of a discount. Getting the DR490-2CH below $200 w/ a group buy would be awesome though!

One thing I was thinking about though that would affect all of the cameras, does the Model 3 even HAVE a cigarette lighter port? If not, I think the two Blackvue cameras come with the free Power Magic Pro kit so it wouldn't be an issue. I think i'd use that anyway even if it does have the port just so its not taken up all the time, is cleaner, and for the power during parking feature.

Thanks for getting something like this started!


----------



## MelindaV

@HvyMtlChaos - it does have a 12v outlet, so there's that...
my plan is to use the fuse tap thingers connected to a constant power fuse -or- if there's an OBDII port, connect thru there for constant power. The Power Magic Pro isn't really needed with Tesla since you'd have a really hard time draining the battery by running a dashcam 
At least from the specs, and the couple videos I've seen of the 490, I think it's cameras are better than the 650... really wish they would have updated the 650 and used the same... but for me, I would really much prefer to have the OTA/wifi/cloud.


----------



## MelindaV

SSonnentag said:


> I'm a big proponent of dash cams, but due to where I work, I cannot have one installed in my car. It's too much of a hassle to install and uninstall the camera every day.


@JWardell - here's another example of a reason manufactures will not provide dashcams. imagine @SSonnentag needing to leave his car a mile away from his job and walk in the AZ sun the rest of the way because he can't drive his car with cameras he could pull data from onto the property.


----------



## Model34mePlease

MelindaV said:


> @JWardell - here's another example of a reason manufactures will not provide dashcams. imagine @SSonnentag needing to leave his car a mile away from his job and walk in the AZ sun the rest of the way because he can't drive his car with cameras he could pull data from onto the property.


I almost always agree with you, but not here. This is like having Tesla speed limit the car to 70mph in California because that is the highest posted speed limit. In general, we don't prevent the sales of reasonable products just because they can be misused under some circumstances. In this particular case, the issue isn't removed. Since Tesla can access the video stream, it is questionable whether his car should be allowed at his job.

I think with proper disclaimers by Tesla, the responsibility for following state regulations, etc. is properly the job of the car owner. Your earlier issue of format incompatibility could be solved either with the Tesla app or another app on your smartphone.


----------



## JWardell

MelindaV said:


> @JWardell - here's another example of a reason manufactures will not provide dashcams. imagine @SSonnentag needing to leave his car a mile away from his job and walk in the AZ sun the rest of the way because he can't drive his car with cameras he could pull data from onto the property.


I actually wonder about this, having also previously worked on an Air Force Base where cameras were not allowed. I'm willing to bet the government just hasn't caught up with this. Because regardless of your dash cam, the Tesla has 8 more cameras that DO upload data to the cloud whenever Tesla feels like it, and that is definitely not allowed! 
Even my Mazda now has 4 cameras built in. Not to mention ever car with a reverse camera.
I would treat it the same way as I did radar detectors. If they can't see it, they won't care. Get a tiny dash cam like the 0903 and put it in a tinted area or something.


----------



## garsh

InElonWeTrust said:


> Government job?


AREA 51 !!!


----------



## EValuatED

garsh said:


> AREA 51 !!!


High security with paranoia about leaks. I.e., Apple.


----------



## EValuatED

JWardell said:


> I actually wonder about this, having also previously worked on an Air Force Base where cameras were not allowed. I'm willing to bet the government just hasn't caught up with this. Because regardless of your dash cam, the Tesla has 8 more cameras that DO upload data to the cloud whenever Tesla feels like it, and that is definitely not allowed!
> Even my Mazda now has 4 cameras built in. Not to mention ever car with a reverse camera.
> I would treat it the same way as I did radar detectors. If they can't see it, they won't care. Get a tiny dash cam like the 0903 and put it in a tinted area or something.


Or mounted via suction-cup, or pop out of mounts / pull cables. Whatever they accept.

And I agree, no one has caught up with this yet. E.g., my Volt has a backup camera and Onstar/LTE as standard... queue conspiracy theories...


----------



## EValuatED

MelindaV said:


> @HvyMtlChaos - it does have a 12v outlet, so there's that...
> my plan is to use the fuse tap thingers connected to a constant power fuse -or- if there's an OBDII port, connect thru there for constant power. The Power Magic Pro isn't really needed with Tesla since you'd have a really hard time draining the battery by running a dashcam
> At least from the specs, and the couple videos I've seen of the 490, I think it's cameras are better than the 650... really wish they would have updated the 650 and used the same... but for me, I would really much prefer to have the OTA/wifi/cloud.


I recall reading online that some BB cam owners were putting MiFis in their cars to be able to remote access their cam(s). BB has their 'cloud' service but some mixed feeling about that.


----------



## Emmanuel Huna

MelindaV said:


> ...my plan is to use the fuse tap thingers connected to a constant power fuse -or- if there's an OBDII port, connect thru there for constant power. The Power Magic Pro isn't really needed with Tesla since you'd have a really hard time draining the battery by running a dashcam .


That sounds like the way to go, thanks! Can you (or anyone) suggest a shop in the Bay Area that would do this work for us "hardware challenged" folks?


----------



## MelindaV

Emmanuel Huna said:


> That sounds like the way to go, thanks! Can you (or anyone) suggest a shop in the Bay Area that would do this work for us "hardware challenged" folks?


not being in the bay area, I can't, but would suggest checking in with a reputable car stereo shop. 
But am sure once we have some Model 3s delivered, there will be plenty of suggestions out there that people share not only for electronics installers but also tint installers


----------



## EValuatED

@MelindaV you need to add another choice to your poll like "No, I already have a Blackvue or other dashcam."

Some of us have dashcams already and may move them to our M3s just as soon as we get 'em!


----------



## MelindaV

EValuatED said:


> @MelindaV you need to add another choice to your poll like "No, I already have a Blackvue or other dashcam."
> 
> Some of us have dashcams already and may move them to our M3s just as soon as we get 'em!


I originally thought of adding that but figured you with a camera already could pass on voting - but added a choice, so go click away


----------



## EValuatED

MelindaV said:


> I originally thought of adding that but figured you with a camera already could pass on voting - but added a choice, so go click away


My OCD thanks you.


----------



## TrevP

I have a BlackVue 2 channel installed in my Lincoln and I really like it. It's unobtrusive and easy to install. Highly, highly recommended and this one is coming out and going into my next car for sure.


----------



## Ryan Williams

Interested!

I'm curious, most people place their dash cam behind the rearview mirror.
BUT, I live in Florida and a sunshade is basically REQUIRED while the car is parked and the cam gets in the way.

What do you guys think about mounting the cam directly behind the giant dash screen? It seems like there would be adequate space so you wouldn't even see it while in the car (and not get in the way of the sunshade).

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## Rick59

I'm not a young guy and my body won't bend very well. I'm assuming that there are many talented people who can install it without damaging my car. Right?


----------



## MelindaV

Rick59 said:


> I'm not a young guy and my body won't bend very well. I'm assuming that there are many talented people who can install it without damaging my car. Right?


yes - this should be an easy install for any good quality car stereo shop.


----------



## MelindaV

Ryan Williams said:


> Interested!
> 
> I'm curious, most people place their dash cam behind the rearview mirror.
> BUT, I live in Florida and a sunshade is basically REQUIRED while the car is parked and the cam gets in the way.
> 
> What do you guys think about mounting the cam directly behind the giant dash screen? It seems like there would be adequate space so you wouldn't even see it while in the car (and not get in the way of the sunshade).
> 
> Thanks,
> Ryan


if it's not right up against the glass, you will be getting some funky reflections that would not be ideal. It would 'work', but I would not suggest it. 
With the AP cameras, I will be putting mine at the top of the glass next to the AP camera/mirror bezel (so should not be any more of an issue with your sun shade than the mirror/bezel itself)


----------



## 2170pwr

Any idea on placement on rear cam on the Model 3?! I feel the large rear glass makes rear cam installation/placement difficult. for this reason i was thinking a front only cam (added benefit is that the best single channel dash cams have much better resolution because the 2 channel cams are limited by processing power). Currently i'm considering the Vicovation Opia 2 or Viofo A119 for my Model 3.


----------



## MelindaV

2170pwr said:


> Any idea on placement on rear cam on the Model 3?! I feel the large rear glass makes rear cam installation/placement difficult. for this reason i was thinking a front only cam (added benefit is that the best single channel dash cams have much better resolution because the 2 channel cams are limited by processing power). Currently i'm considering the Vicovation Opia 2 or Viofo A119 for my Model 3.


the Blackvue cameras we are looking at for the Groupbuy (dual channel) are not compromised because of the rear channel. each camera's resolution is what it is.

As a test, I've been using a cheapy single front camera in my current car over the last few months, and many times have wished it had the rear as well. Either had a near miss rear-ending or other traffic related issue that a front camera would not have gotten.


----------



## RAD

I'd be interested but imagine the international shipping and import duty would negate the group by discount.


----------



## Paul Torres

Kind of curious on the price, I was already talking to Calibrated Customs (SoCal based mobile installer, will go any where) about getting a group in the Inland Empire (SoCal, Riverside/San Bernardino area) together for install. They went from $600 to $500 with just 3 installs of the DR650.


----------



## axc0pui

Ryan Williams said:


> Interested!
> 
> I'm curious, most people place their dash cam behind the rearview mirror.
> BUT, I live in Florida and a sunshade is basically REQUIRED while the car is parked and the cam gets in the way.
> 
> What do you guys think about mounting the cam directly behind the giant dash screen? It seems like there would be adequate space so you wouldn't even see it while in the car (and not get in the way of the sunshade).
> 
> Thanks,
> Ryan


I'm in the same boat as you, living in the Treasure Coast area. Whether placing the dashcam behind the rearview mirror or the screen, I want it to be as low profile as possible -- particularly the wiring associated with the power supply. That's why I voted "Probably". Never had a dashcam before, so maybe this will work out nicely once I get one.


----------



## Jason Bourne

YES YES YES!!! Count me in. I follow @TrevP on twitter and saw that this groupbuy may be happening and I literally joined this forum just to get in on it!

I decided a long time ago that I'll have a dashcam in my Model3 and I did a lot of research in preparation. I decided I'd buy a dashcam for my current car to play around a bit so I could make a better informed decision when it came time to buy and install for my Model3.

I bought a Blackvie DR470-2CH and a PowerMagicPro from a competitor of BlackBoxMyCar.com and did the install myself. I used to mess around with car stereos in my younger days so I was comfortable with the wiring after I had carefully planned everything out. My experience with the Blackvue DR470 has been mediocre and I think it may be a lemon. My experience with BlackBoxMyCar's competitor's tech support has been terrible. Terrible.

My main issue revolves around the camera's Parking Mode and that the camera does not switch in to Parking Mode automatically as I've set it to do. Therefore, it continuously records when parked overnight at my house or in the parking lot at work. For now, I've disabled the Parking Mode and the camera is great aside from that. It is kind of a pain to remove the MicroSD card to view the footage. Having OTA would be convenient.

I would be very interested in any of these three cameras. Ideally, once normal people start taking deliveries of the Model3, we will quickly learn if/where there is a constant 12v source to tap in to up in the headliner like there is on the ModelS.


----------



## 2170pwr

MelindaV said:


> the Blackvue cameras we are looking at for the Groupbuy (dual channel) are not compromised because of the rear channel. each camera's resolution is what it is.
> 
> As a test, I've been using a cheapy single front camera in my current car over the last few months, and many times have wished it had the rear as well. Either had a near miss rear-ending or other traffic related issue that a front camera would not have gotten.


Oh.. the blackvue cams aren't compromised because they are dual channel. they are just 1080p max because of the dual channel and the increased cost of processor if blackvue made them higher resolution and had to process rear cam data as well. if you check out youtube comparisons i think some of the 2K front cams have some benefit to 1080p in there ability to identify license plates better and have wider angle. but dual channel definitely has its benefits. my only real concern was that i was not sure where to put the rear cam on a Model 3 because of how forward the rear cross beam is on the Model 3. if I was going to go there rear cam route I would definitely need to see options on rear instillation b4 I made a purchase. just my 2 cents.

btw if you want to go the blackvue route for your group purchase you might want to wait for the rumored replacement to the BlackVue DR650S-2CH the BlackVue DR750S-2CH. 




i think the BlackVue DR750S-2CH will have an 1080p rear cam, the BlackVue DR650S-2CH is 720p. resolution is really important in dash cams. maybe not worth the wait if you already had the cars but you might be able to get a BlackVue DR750S-2CH before you ever get your TM3


----------



## Sandy

I've got a single channel Blackvue 3500 now and wish I had bought the 650 dual cam. Much higher resolution on the front camera with the Sony sensor. Put me on the list for a group buy. I personally think Blackvue is the way to go. I also have mine hard wired with the power magic pro.


----------



## R H

Kind of ironic that you have to buy a dashcam for a car that's surrounded by cameras and always connected to the internet. I'm sure tesla could add this feature with software.


----------



## Borkrebeis

R H said:


> Kind of ironic that you have to buy a dashcam for a car that's surrounded by cameras and always connected to the internet. I'm sure tesla could add this feature with software.


I am interested in this as well. Also, would it still function when the car is parked and unattended? To protect it from hit and runs, as well as potential vandalism?


----------



## Jason Bourne

Borkrebeis said:


> Also, would it still function when the car is parked and unattended? To protect it from hit and runs, as well as potential vandalism?


That's what Parking Mode is. The camera is supposed to enter Parking Mode after 5 minutes of no movement (as detected by GPS of the models that have it, or G sensor otherwise). The device needs constant power and is always 'watching'. If the device detects motion or an unseen force/impact that surpasses the sensitivity that you have set, the camera saves to memory the recording. Otherwise Parking Mode doesn't save recordings. At least, this is how Blackvue cameras do it.


----------



## roguenode

I answered that I'd migrate my existing dashcam, but I may decide upgrade as mine doesn't have the rea cam. However, from what I've been seeing, the Thinkware duals have better resolution and night mode than BlackVue.


----------



## Derik

I've already got a A119S. No rear view camera right now, but it would be easier just to buy another one. Kind of wish I had one this week as someone tapped me on the freeway earlier this week.


----------



## Renato Kalugdan

I'm from the Bay Area and definitely interested in the group purchase!! 

Thanks!


----------



## MelindaV

2170pwr said:


> Oh.. the blackvue cams aren't compromised because they are dual channel. they are just 1080p max because of the dual channel and the increased cost of processor if blackvue made them higher resolution and had to process rear cam data as well. if you check out youtube comparisons i think some of the 2K front cams have some benefit to 1080p in there ability to identify license plates better and have wider angle. but dual channel definitely has its benefits. my only real concern was that i was not sure where to put the rear cam on a Model 3 because of how forward the rear cross beam is on the Model 3. if I was going to go there rear cam route I would definitely need to see options on rear instillation b4 I made a purchase. just my 2 cents.
> 
> btw if you want to go the blackvue route for your group purchase you might want to wait for the rumored replacement to the BlackVue DR650S-2CH the BlackVue DR750S-2CH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think the BlackVue DR750S-2CH will have an 1080p rear cam, the BlackVue DR650S-2CH is 720p. resolution is really important in dash cams. maybe not worth the wait if you already had the cars but you might be able to get a BlackVue DR750S-2CH before you ever get your TM3


definitely would go with the 750 if it's ready over the 650. The 490 already has the updated sony 1080p sensors for both cameras (but no wifi). last month when I first contacted them, the 750 hadn't yet had info released.


----------



## The Big Bobowski

I've been looking into dashcams in preparation for my Model 3 and had narrowed it down to the Blackvue and the Thinkware, so I'd definitely be interested in getting a group discount.


----------



## Uricasha

DR650S-2CH on Groupon for $300. Is that a good price?


----------



## MelindaV

Matthew Morgan said:


> DR650S-2CH on Groupon for $300. Is that a good price?


It's pretty standard for a sale price.


----------



## garsh

MelindaV said:


> It's pretty standard for a sale price.


Agreed


----------



## TrevP

Specs on the new DR750-2Ch look good. I just might have to spring for that one! Count me in @MelindaV


----------



## Skione65

TrevP said:


> Specs on the new DR750-2Ch look good. I just might have to spring for that one! Count me in @MelindaV


@MelindaV,

Agree with @TrevP....the DR750S (not LW) looks great based on what price they offer! Keep us updated.

Ski


----------



## MelindaV

750 looks like it is at least 2 weeks out from releasing retail info, but from what I’ve seen, it will be replacing the 650


----------



## Sandy

Awesome. Even the retail price is reasonable considering the upgrades.


----------



## Kizzy

I think I'm getting convinced. Never had a dash cam before, but I appreciate seeing those videos online of random events. Also, I'm a bit worried about being backed into and being automatically at fault without proof to the contrary.


----------



## Model34mePlease

Did folks see this tidbit from:

https://teslamotorsclub.com/tmc/threads/private-owners-reception-at-tesla-monterey-19aug2017.96543/

"
Model S and X owners will be interested to hear that Tesla is working on a software update to use the front camera(s) to support dashcam functionality. Some early Model S's without any AP hardware won't have this option.​"

That is probably from either Jon MacNeill or Franz Von Holzhausen, who were there. ​
I assume it is fair to believe (hope?) this might also be the case for the 3. I also hope the feature will also use the back camera(s).


----------



## MelindaV

Model34mePlease said:


> Did folks see this tidbit from:
> 
> https://teslamotorsclub.com/tmc/threads/private-owners-reception-at-tesla-monterey-19aug2017.96543/
> 
> "
> Model S and X owners will be interested to hear that Tesla is working on a software update to use the front camera(s) to support dashcam functionality. Some early Model S's without any AP hardware won't have this option.​"
> 
> That is probably from either Jon MacNeill or Franz Von Holzhausen, who were there. ​
> I assume it is fair to believe (hope?) this might also be the case for the 3. I also hope the feature will also use the back camera(s).


Due to regulatory issues, and AP camera resolution/color, I would be surprised if we see this anytime (soon) or anywhere near the quality of image you get from a color 1080p camera.
here's what is from the AP cameras (top middle from center front camera)


----------



## Jason Bourne

Even if the footage from the car's cameras became accessible to the consumer owners without interaction from Tesla, I still would want to have a separate camera, especially one with Parking Mode.


----------



## garsh

So, this happened to me earlier this week.
This is the view from the rear camera, as I'm in a line of traffic waiting for a stoplight.


----------



## Ronf

Personnaly i think that an added feature on model 3 that Tesla should have is that everytime it detect something approaching the car when parked from the all 12 sensors it should record the event and be made available in case someone cause damage or run off . all the hardware is there it is just a matter of writing the software


----------



## MarkModel3

Count me in for a
DR750-2Ch [COLOR=rgb(204, 0, 0)]@MelindaV[/COLOR]

Thanks for putting this together


----------



## MelindaV

for those in hot climates, another nice upgrade from they included in the new DR750S over the prior DR650S model is the max ambient temp is now 70C (158F) instead of the previous 60C (140F).

DR750S-2CH:


----------



## Uricasha

MelindaV said:


> for those in hot climates, another nice upgrade from they included in the new DR750S over the prior DR650S model is the max ambient temp is now 70C (158F) instead of the previous 60C (140F).
> 
> DR750S-2CH:
> View attachment 3074


I'll have to change my vote from maybe to probably based on this. The last dash cam i bought lasted 2 months in the summer. (Literally bent itself and the back cover fell off)

I'm hoping the cabin overheat protection helps a little bit too.


----------



## MelindaV

@Matthew Morgan - will the 3M tape hold up to your summers though?


----------



## Uricasha

MelindaV said:


> @Matthew Morgan - will the 3M tape hold up to your summers though?


The last two I had were suction cups so I can't comment on that.


----------



## AZ Desert Driver

OK - got a conflict (?) here. I want to have my local and trusted installer add a dash cam [and probably a front facing bumper cam - via Artsci]. My installer offers Blackvue - at a fair price (compared to Amazon). 
If I bought through the group buy - cutting my installer out of a few bucks - that may interfere with getting it installed. 
Advise as to how to avoid this conflict?


----------



## MelindaV

AZ Desert Driver said:


> OK - got a conflict (?) here. I want to have my local and trusted installer add a dash cam [and probably a front facing bumper cam - via Artsci]. My installer offers Blackvue - at a fair price (compared to Amazon).
> If I bought through the group buy - cutting my installer out of a few bucks - that may interfere with getting it installed.
> Advise as to how to avoid this conflict?


They likely would still install it for you, maybe at a slightly higher rate, but with some negotiating since you would be getting the other equipment from them, hopefully not a deal breaker.

I'll be sending the groupbuy vendor the results from our poll voting later today, so hopefully will have their pricing for the DR750S-2ch (and 490) within the week so you can compare the benefits of getting thru the groupbuy vs your installer.


----------



## Model34mePlease

I'm interested too, but not for sure. Probably depends on price.


----------



## MelindaV

Model34mePlease said:


> I'm interested too, but not for sure. Probably depends on price.


if you've not already, make sure to add your vote above


----------



## Rick59

AZ Desert Driver said:


> OK - got a conflict (?) here. I want to have my local and trusted installer add a dash cam [and probably a front facing bumper cam - via Artsci]. My installer offers Blackvue - at a fair price (compared to Amazon).
> If I bought through the group buy - cutting my installer out of a few bucks - that may interfere with getting it installed.
> Advise as to how to avoid this conflict?


Split the savings with him.


----------



## Trips

Here is some good video of the DR750S. I know there are a lot of current owners that are interested in upgrading. I am sure you can get a lot more people in on this if they knew about it.


----------



## zosoisnotaword

Trips said:


> Here is some good video of the DR750S. I know there are a lot of current owners that are interested in upgrading. I am sure you can get a lot more people in on this if they knew about it.


Does anyone know if the speed indication can be removed from recorded videos on BlackVue cams? If someone pulls out in front of me I don't want the evidence to show that I was going 59 in a 40.


----------



## Gizmo

Yes you can turn off the speed, microphone etc, they are pretty good in that you can personalise them the way you want.


----------



## garsh

zosoisnotaword said:


> Does anyone know if the speed indication can be removed from recorded videos on BlackVue cams?


There's a setting on the camera to turn speed on or off.
I guess you could post-process the video afterwards to remove the speed, but that might be construed as "evidence tampering" if you wanted to use that video in court.


----------



## AdamHolmes

If the cables can be completely hidden ill move from a probably to definitely.

What are we expecting the group price to drop to, 50 dollars off? 100?


----------



## Model34mePlease

zosoisnotaword said:


> Does anyone know if the speed indication can be removed from recorded videos on BlackVue cams? If someone pulls out in front of me I don't want the evidence to show that I was going 59 in a 40.


I suspect that by examining the video it would be pretty easy to tell your speed anyway.


----------



## zosoisnotaword

Model34mePlease said:


> I suspect that by examining the video it would be pretty easy to tell your speed anyway.


They could probably assume that I'm over the speed limit, but it wouldn't be explicitly documented for them. I might end up going with an earlier 2 channel model since I don't plan on taking full advantage of the GPS/Wifi features anyway. I guess it depends on the group-buy discount on the 750.


----------



## Jason Bourne

zosoisnotaword said:


> They could probably assume that I'm over the speed limit, but it wouldn't be explicitly documented for them. I might end up going with an earlier 2 channel model since I don't plan on taking full advantage of the GPS/Wifi features anyway. I guess it depends on the group-buy discount on the 750.


I bought a DR470 partially because I didn't think I cared about Wifi. It gets kinda annoying to remove the MicroSD card, put it in a USB adapter, take my laptop outside, load the software on my laptop, make config changes, then reinsert the MicroSD card. With wifi, you just connect to the camera with your phone, use the Blackvue mobile app and make the change. Just saves a little bit of time and steps.


----------



## azgdds

I would consider 2 for the right price.


----------



## Gordon Tyler

I voted "absolutely". I have one in all my cars now but not one this nice. Of course I would prefer if the Model 3 allows us to access the car's built in cameras. Elon didn't answer my tweet, but this is what I asked "Will I need to install my own dash cam and ruin the M3 minimalist interior if I want to share my trip videos?" Maybe if more people ask the same thing he can open it up. Would be nice to keep the interior pristine.


----------



## MarkB

I changed my vote to absolutely. I was very close to ordering one yesterday, because I was going to install it in my current car and move it over to the TM3. However, the new Blackvue DR750S is currently on pre-order -- so I might as well wait.


----------



## MelindaV

Gordon Tyler said:


> I voted "absolutely". I have one in all my cars now but not one this nice. Of course I would prefer if the Model 3 allows us to access the car's built in cameras. Elon didn't answer my tweet, but this is what I asked "Will I need to install my own dash cam and ruin the M3 minimalist interior if I want to share my trip videos?" Maybe if more people ask the same thing he can open it up. Would be nice to keep the interior pristine.


you saw my post #65 on the prior page though right? the AP cameras are not color or the resolution most consumers would be happy with for the purpose of using as a dash cam.


----------



## MelindaV

AdamHolmes said:


> If the cables can be completely hidden ill move from a probably to definitely.
> 
> What are we expecting the group price to drop to, 50 dollars off? 100?


I'm talking to two different vendors now, and should have info to share in the next couple days!


----------



## etm33

MelindaV said:


> I'm talking to two different vendors now, and should have info to share in the next couple days!


Just saw a tweet from Trev, I'm in. Can't wait for the details, and to get my car!


----------



## kvelarde23

I'm interested in a group buy.


----------



## IPv6Freely

Definitely interested. Never had one before, but I've also leased my last... 4...? cars. So never really even thought about it. I want a hardwired radar setup as well


----------



## dsqelite

I'm definitely interested.


----------



## Muhammad Obaid

Definitely interested. Would be cool to get it now and install on current car and move to TM3 next year when it comes to Canada


----------



## Jason Bourne

IPv6Freely said:


> Definitely interested. Never had one before, but I've also leased my last... 4...? cars. So never really even thought about it. I want a hardwired radar setup as well


Just curious why you felt like you didn't need to think about it for a leased car? ......


----------



## Ferd Ball

I guess there are no hardwire details, since nobody has the car yet. But do you think we can hide the wiring and find a good fuse to tap? My B-Class Mercedes Benz has very tight tolerances between the interior molding pieces, and doesn't allow any wires to be hidden without some serious undressing of the interior.

Same for the rear. Do we have to hardwire it to the front? There is a lot of interior pieces to undo, and that's not for the average DIY'er. Also, I tend to tint my cars and adhesive will not be good for a tinted surface. What's the solution for that?


----------



## Jalpert

I'm interested


----------



## Muhammad Obaid

The website literature says the 750 is suited for hot climates. Will it also work well for cold climates where it goes below -20C? The operating temperature says its -20 to 70C. Maybe this one isn't best suited for us in Canada?


----------



## Zhut

I intended to get a blackvue 650s dual for my 3 anyway. This would just be icing on the cake.


----------



## Sandy

Muhammad Obaid said:


> The website literature says the 750 is suited for hot climates. Will it also work well for cold climates where it goes below -20C? The operating temperature says its -20 to 70C. Maybe this one isn't best suited for us in Canada?


It will be fine in all temps. Mine is. It lives inside the car where it's usually warmer.


----------



## AdamHolmes

Muhammad Obaid said:


> The website literature says the 750 is suited for hot climates. Will it also work well for cold climates where it goes below -20C? The operating temperature says its -20 to 70C. Maybe this one isn't best suited for us in Canada?


I would die in that cold weather. I have to layer up when it drops below 60F.

Has anyone that already has a dashcam every had it come in handy in an accident or ticket situation?


----------



## Nick Hoffmann

Count me in. I'll definitely buy one. 

-Nick


----------



## MarkB

Darby said:


> So, can we assume that this will eliminate the need for a separate dashcam? Would there still be reasons to get one, such as the car's cameras not operating when parked? I realize that we won't know a lot of what the car can/can't do until it is delivered, and that it is never safe to assume anything with Elon/Tesla...Still, any thoughts would be appreciated as this is a significant purchase even at a discounted rate!


I'm still absolutely in. I want one for my current vehicle, while I wait over a year for my TM3.

There's been a few times, recently, when I wish I had dashcam footage to give to the local constabulary.


----------



## IPv6Freely

Jason Bourne said:


> Just curious why you felt like you didn't need to think about it for a leased car? ......


Because I wasn't going to bother spending the money to have it installed in a car I don't own.


----------



## MelindaV

pricing is in and looks pretty good! 









watch for the order thread to open within the next day in the Announcements section!


----------



## zkmusa

MelindaV said:


> pricing is in and looks pretty good!


Price looks great! Any idea how long the deal will go on for?


----------



## AdamHolmes

what size sd card would we need for this? I see 16GB to 128GB.


----------



## IPv6Freely

After Elon tweeted that a software update will allow onboard cameras to work like fancy schmancy dash cams, I'm probably downgrading to a "we'll see what comes of that before doing anything" on this.


----------



## MelindaV

zkmusa said:


> Price looks great! Any idea how long the deal will go on for?


it will run for 2 months. So likely we will have the working link ready to go tomorrow (if not later tonight) and will go thru October.


----------



## MelindaV

AdamHolmes said:


> what size sd card would we need for this? I see 16GB to 128GB.


for the group buy, you will have the option for either a 16GB or 64GB card on either camera style. both will also have the option to add the Power Magic Pro if you choose to include it (making it easier to power down the camera when not needing to record - IE in your private garage).

there were some older documents I'd seen that broke down the amount of time each size card could hold, so I'll see if I can find that again.


----------



## MelindaV

@AdamHolmes here's the link to Blackvue's recording time per card size & video quality


----------



## AdamHolmes

MelindaV said:


> @AdamHolmes here's the link to Blackvue's recording time per card size & video quality


So I imagine if I got the 64 card the video would just write over itself every 5hours 40 minutes unless it records an incident, which then it would save and not write over?

Also do we need the power magic pro?


----------



## kvelarde23

Paul Torres said:


> Kind of curious on the price, I was already talking to Calibrated Customs (SoCal based mobile installer, will go any where) about getting a group in the Inland Empire (SoCal, Riverside/San Bernardino area) together for install. They went from $600 to $500 with just 3 installs of the DR650.


I'm located in Inland Empire and would be very interested in a group buy with Calibrated Customs. He quoted me $800 for hardware and installation.

Let me know.


----------



## MelindaV

AdamHolmes said:


> So I imagine if I got the 64 card the video would just write over itself every 5hours 40 minutes unless it records an incident, which then it would save and not write over?
> 
> Also do we need the power magic pro?


Teslas do not need the Power Magic Pro. it essentially was designed for Non EV cars to be able to run the cameras without risk of draining the battery. When I asked the vendor about it for our case, he said they typically do install them on Teslas so the owner can easily turn the cameras off without having to mess with the plugs up at the front camera. I originally was not planning on adding it myself but then thought that being able to turn the camera off if parked in the garage for the weekend may be a good idea. 
I'm still torn myself, but it's not a huge amount extra so maybe would be worth getting and even if not initially using, would be good to have if using the cameras without it ended being a pain it could be added in.


----------



## Brokedoc

I installed the BlackVue 650s in my Model X. Hard wired to always on power source. No need for Power Magic Pro because there is no risk for our batteries to be over drained by this tiny camera unlike in an ICE with a small 12v battery. I have a 128gb card in mine and have settings to record while driving and motion/impact sensing while parked. I park in a VERY active location at work so basically it's recording the whole day except while I'm in my garage at night. I estimate that the 128gb records approx 12-18hrs of dual channel HD video before overwriting itself.


----------



## Brokedoc

MelindaV said:


> When I asked the vendor about it for our case, he said they typically do install them on Teslas so the owner can easily turn the cameras off without having to mess with the plugs up at the front camera. I originally was not planning on adding it myself but then thought that being able to turn the camera off if parked in the garage for the weekend may be a good idea.


There is a setting to record only during motion sensing or impact while parked. Motion sensing sensitivity can be adjusted. I see no reason to ever turn it off. Especially when parking in a public garage, you may want to be able to make sure vandals can be captured.


----------



## MelindaV

Brokedoc said:


> There is a setting to record only during motion sensing or impact while parked. Motion sensing sensitivity can be adjusted. I see no reason to ever turn it off. Especially when parking in a public garage, you may want to be able to make sure vandals can be captured.


you convinced me. My original thought was 100% hardwired always on, but then kept seeing how-to posts specific to Tesla talking about the PMP being needed. Thank you !


----------



## Rick59

Can we use the Tesla car internet connection to use the cloud feature?


----------



## Skione65

MelindaV said:


> for the group buy, you will have the option for either a 16GB or 64GB card on either camera style. both will also have the option to add the Power Magic Pro if you choose to include it (making it easier to power down the camera when not needing to record - IE in your private garage).
> 
> there were some older documents I'd seen that broke down the amount of time each size card could hold, so I'll see if I can find that again.


@MelindaV,

Why no 128GB option? Is it just overkill and not necessary? You just mention 16GB/64GB but have up to 128GB in Adams record time chart graphic.

Ski


----------



## Skione65

MelindaV said:


> you convinced me. My original thought was 100% hardwired always on, but then kept seeing how-to posts specific to Tesla talking about the PMP being needed. Thank you !


@MelindaV,

Convinced you how....to get the PMP or NOT get it?

Ski


----------



## garsh

Rick59 said:


> Can we use the Tesla car internet connection to use the cloud feature?


More information about BlackVue's Over the Cloud feature:
https://www.blackvue.com/blackvue-over-the-cloud/

If Tesla allows you to use the car as a hotspot, then it should work.


----------



## garsh

Skione65 said:


> Why no 128GB option? Is it just overkill and not necessary? You just mention 16GB/64GB but have up to 128GB in Adams record time chart graphic.


https://www.blackvue.com/video-quality-settings-and-recording-time/
16GB gives you 85 minutes of video at highest quality.
64GB gives you 5 hours and 40 minutes of video at highest quality.

Most people will be fine with just 85 minutes. You can always replace the SD card with a larger one later as prices come down.


----------



## garsh

Skione65 said:


> Convinced you how....to get the PMP or NOT get it?


Brokedoc convinced us that it was not necessary for a Tesla.


----------



## TrevP

*OK folks, the official group buy is on and live!*

Check out the details here:

https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/model-3-owners-club-dashcam-group-buy.4861/


----------



## Brokedoc

Rick59 said:


> Can we use the Tesla car internet connection to use the cloud feature?


Tesla's cellular connection is not sharable and cannot be used as a hotspot. It is for vehicle functions, streaming audio, and internet browsing (no video streaming permitted currently)


----------



## MelindaV

TrevP said:


> *OK folks, the official group buy is on and live!*
> 
> Check out the details here:
> 
> https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/model-3-owners-club-dashcam-group-buy.4861/


The link is NOT actually ready yet. Sorry everyone. There was an error I noticed on the draft last night that the vendor is correcting this morning.


----------



## garsh

Brokedoc said:


> Tesla's cellular connection is not sharable and cannot be used as a hotspot. It is for vehicle functions, streaming audio, and internet browsing (no video streaming permitted currently)


That's a shame.

For those of you on Google Fi, there's a cheap solution. Get a data-only sim added to your plan (no additional monthly charge), put it in an old phone, and keep that old phone in your car. You only pay for the data used. Details:
https://www.theverge.com/2017/6/13/15782436/project-fi-data-only-sim-deal-wireless-lte-tmobile


----------



## MelindaV

Skione65 said:


> @MelindaV,
> 
> Why no 128GB option? Is it just overkill and not necessary? You just mention 16GB/64GB but have up to 128GB in Adams record time chart graphic.
> 64 seems the sweet spot in card pricing and an extended amount of data, 16 totally usable and for those that don't want to keep multiple days worth of recordings on a card will be a good savings.
> Cards are replaceable so for instance if you were planning a trip and wanted to record the entire length, having a couple cards to swap out is something you can do too.
> Ski





Skione65 said:


> @MelindaV,
> 
> Convinced you how....to get the PMP or NOT get it?
> 
> Ski


To not get it


----------



## Skione65

@MelindaV,

Thank you SO much for all your legwork, time and effort you put into organizing this GroupBuy! On behalf of all the M3OC members I thank you. I'm still trying to figure it all out. On face value it looks like a good deal. Basically unpacked it's about a $107 savings on the 64GB package (Including PMP if you want that).
Some sites list each card upgrade at an additional $30. So for me just a $30 jump to double my memory from 64GB to 128GB is what I'd do but it's not offered. And here it's only a $25 increase from 16GB to 64GB (not $60) but you DO have to BUY the PMP for an additional $17. On the other sites it's FREE.
I just wish they'd passed on the savings to the upgrade from 64GB to 128GB card...but it's just not offered at all here. Any way to get them to add that and pass on the savings to a 128GB package? Again...I appreciate all your legwork and am just trying to figure this all out before I pull the trigger and the best way to go. I'm probably in for 2 camera packages as well...maybe 3 if that helps us get to the magic 75 for this GB to be successful as we've been wanting one for my wife's Odyssey as well and my other car my son will drive. (Is there a limit on how many packages one can purchase or are we limited to one buy)?
Maybe some can weigh in. I was hesitant to even post this as I dont want this thread to get mired down in internet atrocities as often happens and hope the thread stays 'pure' so to speak and thankful for all your work! Thank you Again @MelindaV!!!

Ski


----------



## Rick59

To be clear, since the unit will not use Tesla's connection, we can view events in one of three ways: 1. The unit is connected to my home wi-fi, 2. The unit is connected to my iphone via Bluetooth or 3. Downloading from the memory card onto my computer. Is this correct?


----------



## MelindaV

Skione65 said:


> @MelindaV,
> 
> Thank you SO much for all your legwork, time and effort you put into organizing this GroupBuy! On behalf of all the M3OC members I thank you. I'm still trying to figure it all out. On face value it looks like a good deal. Basically unpacked it's about a $107 savings on the 64GB package (Including PMP if you want that).
> Some sites list each card upgrade at an additional $30. So for me just a $30 jump to double my memory from 64GB to 128GB is what I'd do but it's not offered. And here it's only a $25 increase from 16GB to 64GB (not $60) but you DO have to BUY the PMP for an additional $17. On the other sites it's FREE.
> I just wish they'd passed on the savings to the upgrade from 64GB to 128GB card...but it's just not offered at all here. Any way to get them to add that and pass on the savings to a 128GB package? Again...I appreciate all your legwork and am just trying to figure this all out before I pull the trigger and the best way to go. I'm probably in for 2 camera packages as well...maybe 3 if that helps us get to the magic 75 for this GB to be successful as we've been wanting one for my wife's Odyssey as well and my other car my son will drive. (Is there a limit on how many packages one can purchase or are we limited to one buy)?
> Maybe some can weigh in. I was hesitant to even post this as I dont want this thread to get mired down in internet atrocities as often happens and hope the thread stays 'pure' so to speak and thankful for all your work! Thank you Again @MelindaV!!!
> 
> Ski


I'll ask if they can add the 128 option in.

For pricing, we looked into a couple different vendors. some included the PMP for 'free' and still were around $40 over the prices we got from this vendor if you were it include it at the $17 and canadian shipping! so having seen what the others were offering, and requiring a larger minimum, hands down this is a fantastic price no matter the option you go with


----------



## garsh

Rick59 said:


> To be clear, since the unit will not use Tesla's connection, we can view events in one of three ways: 1. The unit is connected to my home wi-fi, 2. The unit is connected to my iphone via Bluetooth or 3. Downloading from the memory card onto my computer. Is this correct?


Almost.

1. Yes, you can connect the camera to a wifi access point (like your home wifi, or by tethering to your phone) to use the Over the Cloud feature. (edit: DR750S only)
2. The camera doesn't have bluetooth. Instead, it can act like a wifi access point itself, and your phone can connect to it. From there, you use their app to view saved videos, download them, change settings, etc. 
(edit: DR750S only)
3. Yes, you should be able to remove the memory card and access that using whatever SD card reader you have available.


----------



## MelindaV

and on the DR490, you will need to remove the card and use a card reader to view the data.

Both cameras also have both Windows and Mac desktop software to view footage from as well.


----------



## MelindaV

zosoisnotaword said:


> Does anyone know if the speed indication can be removed from recorded videos on BlackVue cams? If someone pulls out in front of me I don't want the evidence to show that I was going 59 in a 40.


you can control that, but at the same time, if you hit someone because you were going 19 over the speed limit, you should take some blame there, right?


----------



## garsh

MelindaV said:


> you can control that, but at the same time, if you hit someone because you were going 19 over the speed limit, you should take some blame there, right?


But if *someone hits you* while you are going 19 over the speed limit...

This is basic 5th-amendment type stuff (sorry, non-USians). I turned off that feature on my camera just in case, even though I'm usually driving 55mph in the 65mph zone.


----------



## MelindaV

garsh said:


> But if *someone hits you* while you are going 19 over the speed limit...
> 
> This is basic 5th-amendment type stuff (sorry, non-USians). I turned off that feature on my camera just in case, even though I'm usually driving 55mph in the 65mph zone.


My thought is if you are going 150% the posted speed, you are not driving safely.

The car that hits you likely expects the car they see coming is going the speed limit and if they were could pull in front of them without issue. but with that car going 150% the limit, could end up hitting them.


----------



## axc0pui

Hey, folks. Not sure if this has already been addressed, but is there a consensus that the BlackVue's are among the better dashcams out there? This will be my first and I usually compare a few different products before buying the expensive stuff. And my apologies if this has already been discussed. It's a long thread.


----------



## MelindaV

axc0pui said:


> Hey, folks. Not sure if this has already been addressed, but is there a consensus that the BlackVue's are among the better dashcams out there? This will be my first and I usually compare a few different products before buying the expensive stuff. And my apologies if this has already been discussed. It's a long thread.


general opinion is they are the best overall, and with the updated camera sensors all the better.
There are other options with similar cameras but some have quirkier software or other issues. The Blackvue cameras just seem to have the most going for them.


----------



## axc0pui

MelindaV said:


> general opinion is they are the best overall, and with the updated camera sensors all the better.
> There are other options with similar cameras but some have quirkier software or other issues. The Blackvue cameras just seem to have the most going for them.


Got it. Thanks for the quick reply! Ordering mine shortly.


----------



## AZ Desert Driver

I have a few questions. I am inclined to buy the big guy and have it professionally installed. (DR750-2ch 128 gb) at $385.00
q1) I see Power Magic Pro as a Yes for some ($17) and No for others. (Tesla not needing one). I'm confused. Do I add this to my full order or not?
q2) Has anyone done a youtube as to how to connect the hardwire power supply? Is this something I can do myself - with good home video coaching? Of do I need to spend $300 to have my installer do it?
q3) If my installer wished to buy this unit - for my account - as part of the group buy....can he buy it and therefore be responsible from beginning to end? And - if he wants to buy another handful of camera- say 5 more? - can he add to his inventory through this group buy? Any inhibitions on this?


----------



## MelindaV

AZ Desert Driver said:


> I have a few questions. I am inclined to buy the big guy and have it professionally installed. (DR750-2ch 128 gb) at $385.00
> q1) I see Power Magic Pro as a Yes for some ($17) and No for others. (Tesla not needing one). I'm confused. Do I add this to my full order or not?
> q2) Has anyone done a youtube as to how to connect the hardwire power supply? Is this something I can do myself - with good home video coaching? Of do I need to spend $300 to have my installer do it?
> q3) If my installer wished to buy this unit - for my account - as part of the group buy....can he buy it and therefore be responsible from beginning to end? And - if he wants to buy another handful of camera- say 5 more? - can he add to his inventory through this group buy? Any inhibitions on this?


Q1: I decided to pass on it. When I was asking the guys we are doing the group buy thru what the benefit of it would be for a Tesla and he said they do typically install them for their local Tesla customers and they give the owner the option to easily power off the camera - as if you were to leave your car parked in your own garage for the weekend/while on vacation/ect. For me, I decided that wasn't enough incentive to have another 'thing' installed in the car, especially if it should be somewhere you have easy access to.
Q2: There are videos around, obviously for the S or X that would be close but not 100% the same. I think this is absolutely something someone doing basic car stuff could do (like on the same level of replacing a car stereo, on a car that still has removable head units at least  ) It'll essentially be tucking in wires along the window trim, and locate a constant power fuse to tap into. Here's a video (non tesla) to give you an idea. 
Q3: yes - just send him our link. Although, it would probably be best to suggest they don't use their business name for their contact/shipping


----------



## EValuatED

MelindaV said:


> Q2: There are videos around, obviously for the S or X that would be close but not 100% the same. I think this is absolutely something someone doing basic car stuff could do (like on the same level of replacing a car stereo, on a car that still has removable head units at least  ) It'll essentially be tucking in wires along the window trim, and locate a constant power fuse to tap into. Here's a video (non tesla) to give you an idea.


I installed my 650 2ch in my Tesla training wheels (Volt) with no problems. I spent more time deciding on the exact camera placement than on the wiring -- more easily done than I anticipated!


----------



## AZ Desert Driver

I'm looking at installing a front facing camera (Artsci on TMC) and in that case, they are looking to tap into a specific power supply. I am thinking of having one event where power is tapped- dash cam and FF camera. I'm just not clear as to what fuse to use. Help here is needed!!


----------



## Darkon

I plan on buying the DR750S through the group buy for my M3, but was also considering getting a DR490 for my existing car (which I plan to keep). 

However, before I buy the DR490 for my existing car, I was wondering if anyone that was upgrading from the DR650 to the DR750 with this group buy might be interested in selling me their DR650 at a price near the group buy price for the DR490 ($160 with a 16GB card). If so, can you please PM me? (apologies for also positing in the other group buy thread).


----------



## EValuatED

@MelindaV OK tracking along with the group buy you've evgineered (not a typo :^) it's a good enough deal I just ordered a 750 2ch bundle and will put my 650 2ch in the SUV which is less frequently driven!


----------

